
YouTube down? - jayadevjd
Getting server error
======
champagnepapi
I was getting: ` 500 Internal Server Error Sorry, something went wrong. A team
of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation. If
you see them, send them this information as text (screenshots frighten them):
<SOMETHING> `

However, they are back up for me.

~~~
tootie
I was seeing that same thing. The headline was "500 Internal Server Error" but
the response code was actually 200.

------
Ph4nt0m
The productivity of the whole tech industry has just increased!

~~~
fubai008
it is because of China cyber attack. Guowengui(郭文贵） will expose Chinese
govement corruption on youtube today

~~~
thegabez
Its live now, but no translation.
[https://www.pscp.tv/w/1lPKqyoqkrQKb](https://www.pscp.tv/w/1lPKqyoqkrQKb)

------
weipingc
[http://downdetector.com/status/youtube](http://downdetector.com/status/youtube)
Youtube was down for 30 minutes due to DOS attack launched by Chinese
communist government to disrupt the live broadcast event of Chinese
billionaire in exile Guo Wengui. He planned to expose the evidence of the
corruption of top Chinese government officials, but Youtube was brought down 1
and half minutes after the live broadcast began. Here is a report for another
episode involving Voice of America(VOA):
[http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/09/interview-with-guo-wengui-
thr...](http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/09/interview-with-guo-wengui-throws-voice-
of-america-into-turmoil.html)

------
alekratz
Yup, I've gotten it a couple of times this morning. I bet they're quite aware
and are working on fixing it.

------
donatj
I like to watch videos before going to work and them being down has my morning
in a funk.

------
gboudrias
I didn't expect the outage to last this long. Neither did they, I'm sure.

------
TheSwordsman
I'm in the process of uploading a video, and that is still working properly.
However, trying to playback some of the videos I just uploaded is hitting an
error.

Seems to be a partial outage.

------
motyar
Is youtube.com Down?

It's just you. youtube.com is up.

[https://isup.pro/youtube.com](https://isup.pro/youtube.com)

~~~
film42
Yup. Looks like they just came back online.

------
Apreche
[http://isup.me/youtube.com](http://isup.me/youtube.com)

------
fubai008
it is because of China cyber attack. Guowengui(郭文贵） will expose Chinese
govement corruption on youtube today

~~~
thegabez
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guo_Wengui](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guo_Wengui)

------
negativ0
maybe only in USA? in Netherlands there were no issues in the last hour

------
worldwar
because of guowengui's live

~~~
worldwar
[https://twitter.com/KwokMiles](https://twitter.com/KwokMiles)

------
overcast
This is Hacker News?

~~~
uptown
Confirmed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14568693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14568693)

------
dberg
Looks like they were hacked. Not sure what the hash represents but i am sure
someone will decode it shortly

~~~
TheSwordsman
It's probably correlation information that allows them to pull further
diagnostic information.

Mind sharing what information you have which makes you think they were hacked?
:)

